# Octopus snatches coconut and runs



## Allegra (Dec 15, 2009)

Has anyone seen this? So funny!

BBC News - Octopus snatches coconut and runs


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 15, 2009)

I like the way it tried to destroy evidence of its super-intelligence (and by implication its plan to take over the world) by eating the cameraman at the end.

Octopi are supposed to have about the same intelligence level at cats. They're amazing animals. But does this qualify as "tool use", when hermit crabs doing much the same thing with discarded shells doesn't?


----------



## Allegra (Dec 15, 2009)

I think it's more than just 'tool use', more like 'housing project'.  I like the way it's riding it, so efficient!


----------



## gully_foyle (Dec 15, 2009)

If we don't boil them in the process of wiping ourselves out, it's nice to think that there is an intelligence waiting in the wings. The rise of the Octopods!


----------



## Nesacat (Dec 15, 2009)

More evidence that the stars are coming right.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 15, 2009)

gully_foyle said:


> ...it's nice to think that there is an intelligence waiting in the wings. The rise of the Octopods!


Poor old Earth: about to paly host to another well-armed "top" species....


----------



## BookStop (Dec 15, 2009)

That was cute, a little scary too.


----------



## The Judge (Dec 15, 2009)

HareBrain said:


> But does this qualify as "tool use", when hermit crabs doing much the same thing with discarded shells doesn't?



I'd have thought there's a big difference between crawling inside a found item on the one hand, and picking it up and carrying it a distance and then using it on the other -- especially when the octopus is carrying two halves, one inside the other, but then separates them and puts them together to create a larger home.  That bespeaks a greater level of intelligence than simply carting the shell on its back all the time.

I can't help wondering, though, whether the first octopus to do it was just trying to imitate the sound of horses' hooves...

J


----------



## Drachir (Dec 16, 2009)

Clearly the octopus was simply playing a bit of a shell game.    The cephalopods really are intelligent creatures.  It is a good thing fire is not possible in their domain or they would probably give us a run for our money.

Below is an excerpt from a site dealing with octopus intelligence.

Octopus: Encyclopedia II - Octopus - Intelligence
*Octopus - Intelligence*

 Octopuses are highly intelligent, probably the most intelligent of any of the invertebrates, with their intelligence supposedly comparable to that of the average housecat. Maze and problem-solving experiments show that they have both short- and long-term memory, although their short lifespans limit the amount they can ultimately learn.
 An octopus has a highly complex nervous system, only part of which is localized in its brain. Two-thirds of an octopus's neurons are found in the nerve cords of its arms, which have a remarkable amount of autonomy. Octopus arms show a wide variety of complex reflex actions arising on at least three different levels of the nervous system. Some octopuses, such as the mimic octopus, will move their arms in ways that emulate the movements of other sea creatures.
 In laboratory experiments, octopuses can be readily trained to distinguish between different shapes and patterns. They are able to open jars after learning from observation.[1] Octopuses have also been observed in what may be described as play; repeatedly releasing bottles or toys into a circular current in their aquariums and then catching them. Octopuses often break out of their aquariums and sometimes into others in search of food. They have even boarded fishing ships and opened holds to eat crabs.
 In many countries, including the United States and the United Kingdom, octopuses are on the list of experimental animals on which surgery may not be performed without anesthesia.


----------



## thesoothsayer (Dec 16, 2009)

Kinda makes me feel guilty about eating them while they're still wriggling over here in Korea.


----------



## Rothgar (Dec 16, 2009)

The video is incredible.  Hopefully they never learn to work with the dolphins against us.


----------



## Window Bar (Dec 16, 2009)

I find it interesting that such advanced intelligence has developed in a non-human creature that, like humans, possesses relatively refined dexterity.


----------



## BookStop (Dec 16, 2009)

Drachir said:


> Octopus: Encyclopedia II - Octopus - Intelligence
> *Octopus - Intelligence*
> 
> In many countries, including the United States and the United Kingdom, octopuses are on the list of experimental animals on which surgery may not be performed without anesthesia.


 
As opposed to what exactly? Performing surgery without anesthesia?


----------



## Drachir (Dec 17, 2009)

BookStop said:


> As opposed to what exactly? Performing surgery without anesthesia?



Sorry - I don't understand the question.  BTW it was not my writing, but a  quote from the source.  If there is something that bothers you about its construction take it up with the original author.


----------



## BookStop (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't worry, Drachir, I'm not accusing you of performing surgery w/o anesthesia on octopi or anything else, just wondering what animals the US and UK do hack up w/o it. It was a shocking statement that brought quite horrific flashes to mind. I'm also wondering what the author meant by "expiramental" int hat quote. (not that I'm expecting an answer, just wondering aloud)

Now if they are as intellegent as cats, are cats as intellegent as octopuses? My cats certainly can't build anything.


----------



## Drachir (Dec 17, 2009)

BookStop said:


> Don't worry, Drachir, I'm not accusing you of performing surgery w/o anesthesia on octopi or anything else, just wondering what animals the US and UK do hack up w/o it. It was a shocking statement that brought quite horrific flashes to mind. I'm also wondering what the author meant by "expiramental" int hat quote. (not that I'm expecting an answer, just wondering aloud)
> 
> Now if they are as intellegent as cats, are cats as intellegent as octopuses? My cats certainly can't build anything.



My cat can.  This may help answer your question.  

Animal testing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Moonbat (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm a little perturbed by the fact that they kept saying octopuses, and not octopi.
You would have thought that a scientific article on Octopi would at least use the correct plural.


----------



## Pyan (Dec 17, 2009)

They're both acceptable...

octopus - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary

Strictly speaking, though, it should be *octopodes*...

octopodes - Definition of octopodes at YourDictionary.com


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 17, 2009)

If they were called octocats (_sing._ octocat) would they be safer from experimentation?



Perhaps not....


----------



## Werewoman (Dec 18, 2009)

I have to question my own intelligence here, folks, because when I first pictured in my mind what I expected to see on the video, I thought of a giant octopus gathing up a bunch of (proportionately) tiny coconut shells and then stacking them into a shelter formation. 

I am laughing my butt off here! 

I especially like the part at the end where it looked like the octopus was going to make off with the camera as well.


----------



## Rothgar (Dec 18, 2009)

Werewoman said:


> I especially like the part at the end where it looked like the octopus was going to make off with the camera as well.


 

Just image if it got ahold of a 52 piece socket wrench set.


----------



## dreamhunter (Dec 19, 2009)

It's just a big squid, isn't it?


----------



## murphy (Dec 19, 2009)

Moonbat said:


> I'm a little perturbed by the fact that they kept saying octopuses, and not octopi.
> You would have thought that a scientific article on Octopi would at least use the correct plural.


 

I think it's a word derived from Greek, not Latin.


----------



## Drachir (Dec 19, 2009)

Rothgar said:


> Just image if it got ahold of a 52 piece socket wrench set.



I guess it would really socket to us.  Then we would really look like a bunch of suckers.


----------



## Parson (Dec 20, 2009)

Parson leaves wrenching. He thinks "I've been PUNished enough."


----------



## Werewoman (Dec 20, 2009)

drachir said:


> i guess it would really socket to us. Then we would really look like a bunch of suckers.


 
tee-hee!


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 22, 2009)

I sent that clip to my work colleagues last week, they loved it. It's pretty amazing - the first time invertebrates have been filmed using tools.


----------



## StormFeather (Jan 27, 2010)

I remember seeing a programme, one of Billy Connelly's World Tours I think, where the presenter (Billy?) was in an aquarium, and pointed to the lock on the lid of the Octopus tank. Apparently, over the course of several weeks/months (I forget) crabs, hermit or spider(?), were going missing each night. It was only when the staff viewed the security video, that they saw that the resident octopus was climbing out of his tank, choosing a crab tank, catching himself a snack, and then getting back in his tank before the staff arrived next morning. 
Clever huh?


----------



## murphy (Jan 27, 2010)

StormFeather said:


> I remember seeing a programme, one of Billy Connelly's World Tours I think, where the presenter (Billy?) was in an aquarium, and pointed to the lock on the lid of the Octopus tank. Apparently, over the course of several weeks/months (I forget) crabs, hermit or spider(?), were going missing each night. It was only when the staff viewed the security video, that they saw that the resident octopus was climbing out of his tank, choosing a crab tank, catching himself a snack, and then getting back in his tank before the staff arrived next morning.
> Clever huh?


 
I'd sure like to see that video. It would be amazing and fun.  Too bad they didn't post it on YouTube.


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 28, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me at the various inventive things that certain animals can do.  

There are always new examples showing up....


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 28, 2010)

You may as well tell them it was you Pyan. They would have found out eventually........


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 28, 2010)

Will you being putting a lock on the 6000 post club when you leave?



(Or should that be _ascend_?)


----------



## Rothgar (Jan 29, 2010)

Longer video of the octopus here.... YouTube - Coconut-carrying octopus


----------



## murphy (Jan 29, 2010)

Rothgar said:


> Longer video of the octopus here.... YouTube - Coconut-carrying octopus


 

Thanks Rothgar, but I've seen that one.   It's the security tape of the octopus stealing the crabs that I would like to see.


----------



## Rothgar (Jan 30, 2010)

I saw that Murphy, but I noticed that the bbc video wasn't working from the first post.  I guess the octopus that was stealing crabs was at the Oregon State University.  They talk a little about it here.  Critter Corner: Octopus | Hatfield Marine Science Center Visitor Center

I did find some other interesting videos while looking for that one.  

YouTube - Octopus at Mote Marine Stealing Feeding Dish

YouTube - My Octopus opening a container to get a crab!!


----------



## Werewoman (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome Rothgar! I've been to Mote Marine many times. I love the place. I especially like the giant squid, and the stingrays in the touch tank like to suck on your fingers. Very weird! Thanks for finding those!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 30, 2010)

Ursa major said:


> Will you being putting a lock on the 6000 post club when you leave?
> 
> (Or should that be _ascend_?)


If directed to me, I'll need Pyan for the plans I have organised. OH...and it's definitely ascending....


----------

